# How Much A Linear Foot For Labor?



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

*:001_unsure:How Much A Linear Foot For Labor?* 
I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE COULD HELP ME OUT? I NEED TO TURN IN A BID TO INSTALL ABOUT 4000 FEET OF 6' HIGH CHAINLINK NO BARBWIRE, JUST TOPRAIL, BRACES AND TRUSSES. A JOB THIS SIZE IS A GOOD ONE, I JUST WANT TO BE CAREFULL, NOT TO GO TO HIGH ON MY LABOR, BUT I ALSO DON'T WANNA CHEAT MYSELF EITHER. IF ANY ONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR A PRICE I WOULD BE GLAD TO HEAR IT. THANKYOU


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Please No Double Posts!


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

my bad, i'm a newbi! it was accidental.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

your answer is right here:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

WTF was that?????

Thanks for the flashback though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> WTF was that?????


a stupid f%#king answer to a stupid f%#king question, btw it was the first thing that came to mind while pondering op's ?:laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Gotcha!


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Bone Saw what is your avatar? I just started laughing uncontrolably.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

sleestack


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

what the  is sleestack?


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

oh i see from land of the lost. Thats awesome, where did you find that?


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

Bone Saw said:


> your answer is right here:thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Holy crap, I think I just peed myself!


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

Bone Saw said:


> a stupid f%#king answer to a stupid f%#king question, btw it was the first thing that came to mind while pondering op's ?:laughing:


JUST FOR THE RECORD MR. BONER SAW. MY COMPANY CONSISTS OF ME MY PARTNER AND 1 HELPER. AND WE DID JUST IN FENCING 625,000 IN SALES LAST YEAR,(2ND YEAR IN BUS.)1ST YR. 300,000. YOU SEEM TO KNOW A LOT ABOUT FENCING, BUT CAN YOU ACTUALLY INSTALL? WE DO EM ALL, ALUM.(DELGARD), VINYL(WESTECH). CHAIN LINK. CUSTOM WOOD. WHAT YA GOT...ANYTHING WORTH ANYTHING OR JUST CUTE CARTOONS?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

RANDSFENCE said:


> JUST FOR THE RECORD MR. BONER SAW. MY COMPANY CONSISTS OF ME MY PARTNER AND 1 HELPER. AND WE DID JUST IN FENCING 625,000 IN SALES LAST YEAR,(2ND YEAR IN BUS.)1ST YR. 300,000. YOU SEEM TO KNOW A LOT ABOUT FENCING, BUT CAN YOU ACTUALLY INSTALL? WE DO EM ALL, ALUM.(DELGARD), VINYL(WESTECH). CHAIN LINK. CUSTOM WOOD. WHAT YA GOT...ANYTHING WORTH ANYTHING OR JUST CUTE CARTOONS?


whoopty friggin doo and that's why you're asking amature pricing questions and played onto my sarcastic $16 response to your other post, lighten up you'll live longer, I'm sure you can design and build much better than me:thumbsup:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Bone Man

(read with sarcasm)

Yeah...you do really crappy work. I was just going over your curved stairway deck http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=26216 thread.

Now come on. I mean really. If you were as good as some fence guys, you'd have found a way to make that curve into an escalator or something...sheesh...I'd hang it up bro.

v/r
Mike, the guy who can only think and work in straight lines.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

wall, you got me confused with someone else, this is my masterpiece:thumbsup:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

total change of subject can anyone tell me how or where i can download movies, toatlly green in this dept. I'm in a motel room north of syracuse and chompin at the bit for all that snow and wind in the am, my stupid ass forgot to bring movies and I cant' sleep


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Are the sleestack the things that made that hissing noise when they approached?


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

RANDSFENCE said:


> I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE COULD HELP ME OUT? I NEED TO TURN IN A BID TO INSTALL ABOUT 4000 FEET OF 6' HIGH *CHAINLINK* NO BARBWIRE, JUST TOPRAIL, BRACES AND TRUSSES.


Your first post.




RANDS FENCE said:


> JUST FOR THE RECORD MR. BONER SAW. MY COMPANY CONSISTS OF ME MY PARTNER AND 1 HELPER. AND WE DID JUST IN FENCING 625,000 IN SALES LAST YEAR,(2ND YEAR IN BUS.)1ST YR. 300,000. YOU SEEM TO KNOW A LOT ABOUT FENCING, BUT CAN YOU ACTUALLY INSTALL? WE DO EM ALL, ALUM.(DELGARD), VINYL(WESTECH). *CHAIN LINK*. CUSTOM WOOD. WHAT YA GOT...ANYTHING WORTH ANYTHING OR JUST CUTE CARTOONS?


You second post. I don't understand after all that business you do and chain link fence you install, how can you not know what to charge for top rail, braces and trusses?


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

I know my material cost, i'm just wanting suggestions on a labor cost per foot.


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

forgive me, you know us fencers we can get pretty high strung sometimes!


----------



## mastertrimmer (Aug 19, 2007)

$1.00 to $100,000.00 somewhere in that range and you'll do fine. Your in the business you should know. If not, than you need to track you projects and determine what it should be.

Long live the Sleestack!!


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

Bone Saw said:


> whoopty friggin doo and that's why you're asking amature pricing questions and played onto my sarcastic $16 response to your other post, lighten up you'll live longer, I'm sure you can design and build much better than me:thumbsup:


 "ahh, forget about it.":thumbup::clap:quote from ryan beck


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

RANDSFENCE said:


> I know my material cost, i'm just wanting suggestions on a labor cost per foot.


How can you ask what your labor cost would be? You're the only one that would know that. You've done so many fences before, you can't figure out how long it takes for you to install top rail, braces and trusses?

How could you possibly expect to use anyone else's prices over the internet. It's like asking what framers get per s/f, it's all over the place. You have to figure out your own labor, not someone' else's linear foot price.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

RANDSFENCE said:


> I know my material cost, i'm just wanting suggestions on a labor cost per foot.


When I pay for labor, if the guy's got one foot, I pay 'em $6/hr. If he's got two, I pay 'em $15/hr.

Hope this helps!

Mac


----------



## Nail banger (Oct 8, 2007)

RANDSFENCE said:


> JUST FOR THE RECORD MR. BONER SAW. MY COMPANY CONSISTS OF ME MY PARTNER AND 1 HELPER. AND WE DID JUST IN FENCING 625,000 IN SALES LAST YEAR,(2ND YEAR IN BUS.)1ST YR. 300,000. YOU SEEM TO KNOW A LOT ABOUT FENCING, BUT CAN YOU ACTUALLY INSTALL? WE DO EM ALL, ALUM.(DELGARD), VINYL(WESTECH). CHAIN LINK. CUSTOM WOOD. WHAT YA GOT...ANYTHING WORTH ANYTHING OR JUST CUTE CARTOONS?


 
How did you get all that buisness without knowing how to bid the jobs? Just take a guess how many feet a day you can do.


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

well, i obviously do know how to bid jobs, but your right is just a guess and hoping you made a decent impression with the customer so he chooses to go with you over the other guy. 
I was just asking to see what kinda a feedback i could get. some helpful.


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> When I pay for labor, if the guy's got one foot, I pay 'em $6/hr. If he's got two, I pay 'em $15/hr.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Mac


(wow) what do you pay him he's a got a decent size third leg:w00t:


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

RANDSFENCE said:


> I know my material cost, i'm just wanting suggestions on a labor cost per foot.


 
Charge what the market will bear.


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

Ahren said:


> Charge what the market will bear.


 yea, and who knows what that is anymore:001_unsure:


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

RANDSFENCE said:


> yea, and who knows what that is anymore:001_unsure:


It's up to you to find out.


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

RANDSFENCE said:


> yea, and who knows what that is anymore:001_unsure:


 
Bid the job. If you lose it, you may be too high.


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

Ahren said:


> Bid the job. If you lose it, you may be too high.


yea, i submitted it yesterday. so we'll see what happens. be a great job if i get it. should a keep one crew busy for a month or two. depending on the diggin and what not


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

RANDSFENCE said:


> (wow) what do you pay him he's a got a decent size third leg:w00t:


You know Rand, I don't actually roll that way. I've never asked my laborers about their third leg 'cause I don't give a sh*t. If they whip it out on the jobsite, I'm liable to take aim with my nail gun.

'Twas a nonsense answer to a nonsense thread...

Mac


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

Ask the guy who owns your company.


----------



## RANDSFENCE (Feb 1, 2008)

Ahren said:


> Ask the guy who owns your company.


 huh?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

RANDSFENCE said:


> I know my material cost, i'm just wanting suggestions on a labor cost per foot.


labor cost 101 = figure out your annual overhead, estimate how long the job will take you, multiply half the number of man hours/days it takes by half of your prorated overhead and theres your labor:thumbsup:


----------

